# amazon selling 3ds for £115



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-3D...LDV0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313139219&sr=8-1

blimey, it might be worth getting now....


----------



## scifisam (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a damn good deal.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2011)

lol 

unless you crack it ( if you can )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2011)

Basically the strip above nails it. Apparently Nintendo is getting pressure to release it's games on the iPhone etc. A great idea if you ask me, they'll make tons of money and it'll allow them to keep their IP in the minds of those who don't bother with their consoles...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a bit shit really. I was interested by the concept, but now I've played with one, having to keep a handheld at a neck pain inducing angle? Fuck that!

The novelty will die almost as fast as 3D enabled phones.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not convinced by 3D in cinema or TV so really can't see why I'd bother with this tbh...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sort of holding out on those until I've seen some more content. I certainly wouldn't buy a TV based on it, but the cinema is less hardship as you don't have to invest in the tech.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2011)

I've yet to see a film that I thought 'holy fuck that was totally immersive because of the 3D', it doesn't add anything to the experience for me, and the film looks darker than usual because of the glasses...but yeah 3DS hopefully it'll get some quality 3rd party support....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2011)

TBF nor have I, but I hardly go the cinema, although I'm gutted I was never arsed to go see avatar as that's supposed to the best there's been yet and I quite enjoyed the hi def 2D version I saw at home.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2011)

Avatar was a shit film, 3D couldn't help it!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2011)

I like shit films 

If I wanted to be intellectuality stimualted I'll pick up my Kindle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2011)

Dunno District 9 was great, worked the emotions and the mind...Cameron's hugely expensive cgi fest had no soul.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 15, 2011)

Very tempting at that price. Played Ocarina of Time for 5 minutes and it really did look great in 3D.


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> TBF nor have I, but I hardly go the cinema, although I'm gutted I was never arsed to go see avatar as that's supposed to the best there's been yet and I quite enjoyed the hi def 2D version I saw at home.



The 3D added nothing at all to it, just like in every other 3D film. The only thing that was different was a slightly deeper perspective and the more expensive entry price.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> TBF nor have I, but I hardly go the cinema, although I'm gutted I was never arsed to go see avatar as that's supposed to the best there's been yet and I quite enjoyed the hi def 2D version I saw at home.



spent 3 quarters of the film wishing it was in 2d, the technology is not even close yet, 3d gaming could be the thing that makes 3d tvs look attractive. x


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 11, 2011)

i was at the airpot aqnd buckled , got one with starfox3d and another game for £150 quids , not sure yet , any good games yet before i give it away to my ex's 6 yers old ?


----------

